# Tell me about the Husqvarna 266 SE



## Boskaerm (Feb 9, 2011)

So whats the Husqvarna 266 SE like?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 9, 2011)

Its an old saw by todays standards, anti vibe is not so good but they are a good powerful older saw. I just did a refurbish on one putting in seals, oil pump O ring and to case seal, replaced and rethreaded all the screws to hold the top cover and recoil on, used Stihl screws so they won`t back out.
My cutting buddy runs them, 266 SE and XP`s , I do most of the repair and upkeep on them, have to say they are good saws for the money, just not as smooth as the more modern saws in that line.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## huskydude (Feb 9, 2011)

some good info in there

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=156497&highlight=266se


----------



## subhunter (Feb 9, 2011)

*I really like it*

I rebuilt one not too long ago and have ran about 6-7 tanks through it. I did some port work on it while I had the top off as there was a lot of room for widening. The saw run really good and is full of torque.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P3B-ntEmvvY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jockeydeuce (Feb 9, 2011)

Definitely great saws!!

Subhunter.......Your 266 sounds good!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## subhunter (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Jockey! I think it sounds pretty awesome lol.. In that video I was pushing pretty hard in a lot of those cuts and the chain seemed to never slow down.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2011)

huskydude said:


> some good info in there
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=156497&highlight=266se



Yes, and there also have been other threads on those saws lately.


----------



## Beaver eager (Feb 9, 2011)

I have one made in 1984 and other than a little hard start once in a while the thing RIPS. More top end than my MS361 but not as much torque in the middle so basically a wash as far as which has more power. I love it and will keep it forever.


----------



## rickyrooster (Feb 11, 2011)

Its over 4HP, will take up to a 24" bar if needed, will cut 90% of most firewood needs. Theres a ton of them around and used parts are fairly easy to come by. Parts can be found for a fair price. Its an excellent firewood saw and they are well liked by alot of people. Rick!!!!!!!


----------



## 272super (Feb 12, 2011)

subhunter said:


> I rebuilt one not too long ago and have ran about 6-7 tanks through it. I did some port work on it while I had the top off as there was a lot of room for widening. The saw run really good and is full of torque.
> 
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P3B-ntEmvvY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Just curious how does the 266 compare to your 365?


----------



## Boskaerm (Feb 12, 2011)

272super said:


> Just curious how does the 266 compare to your 365?


 
That I also would like to ask!


----------



## subhunter (Feb 12, 2011)

*365 vs 266*

In my opinion the 365 definitely spools up faster and cuts faster but the 266 has more grunt and I can lean on it a lot more in the cut. The 365 bogs sometimes when I lean on it. Both are great saws and I wouldn't sell either as I am a Husqvarna fan and they both


----------



## Chartkac (Oct 7, 2020)

Love my 266! With a new 3/8 semi chisel chain it goes like a hot knife through butter on red oak. I bought it new in 1985 and just recently put a new diaphragm in the carb and changed the fuel line, filter, and gas tank vent. I was told by the dealer I bought it from that it puts out 5 hp. I also have a 570xp with 3/8 semi chisel on it. It doesn't seem to have quite as much power as the 266se but it does have a compression release which is easier on my torn rotater cuff and it doesn't vibrate quite as much.


----------



## cranman1951 (Oct 7, 2020)

The compression on mine ( bought forty years ago, and more then 500 cords cut with it since) is the only negative I would give on mine as I'm 70 now not 30. It still starts strong and cuts like new, all I've had to do is replace spark plug once, and bars and chains as needed.


----------



## Czed (Oct 7, 2020)

Chartkac said:


> Love my 266! With a new 3/8 semi chisel chain it goes like a hot knife through butter on red oak. I bought it new in 1985 and just recently put a new diaphragm in the carb and changed the fuel line, filter, and gas tank vent. I was told by the dealer I bought it from that it puts out 5 hp. I also have a 570xp with 3/8 semi chisel on it. It doesn't seem to have quite as much power as the 266se but it does have a compression release which is easier on my torn rotater cuff and it doesn't vibrate quite as much.


Welcome to the site
This is a 9 year old thread 
But I totally agree with you
I have 5 266s most ported
They are my favorites and run with anything in the same range out there.


----------



## Chartkac (Oct 8, 2020)

Czed said:


> Welcome to the site
> This is a 9 year old thread
> But I totally agree with you
> I have 5 266s most ported
> They are my favorites and run with anything in the same range out there.


They must be your favorites if you have five of them. I've never tried porting a chainsaw. I've done it to a few V-8 heads. I've thought about putting a compression release on my 266 but I don't think the head is thick enough to do it. I've read that another person did it with good results but I'm not sure what to do. Probably just stay on the safe side and leave it alone.


----------



## subhunter (Oct 9, 2020)

I still have my 2 266's. They are my shelf queens now as I typically use a 372xp. I started one of them a few weeks ago and it fired right up after about 10 pulls. Thing has been sitting for 5+ years I bet. I always liked the 266 and it never left me wanting more with the 20" bar.


I recently got a 395 ported by mastermind.... That thing really rips with the 32" bar


----------

